# Angeln in Westaustralien!



## Sonax (13. Januar 2011)

Moin!
Werde ab Herbst wohl ein halbes Jahr in Westen Australiens verbringen. hat jemand ne info was da angeltechnisch reizen könnte?
Das "berühmte" big game ist ja eher ostküste bzw im süden. über perth zB weiß ich wenig. #c


----------



## Vectorfish (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

moin, moin...
... würde mich auch interessieren, ob da jemand Infos hat. Bin selbst am Suchen im Internet da ich im September/Oktober von Darwin nach Perth an der Westküste runterfahre. Natürlich mit Angelrute im Gepäck.
Welche Reiseroute hast du denn geplant?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*



Sonax schrieb:


> Moin!
> Werde ab Herbst wohl ein halbes Jahr in Westen Australiens verbringen. hat jemand ne info was da angeltechnisch reizen könnte?
> Das "berühmte" big game ist ja eher ostküste bzw im süden. über perth zB weiß ich wenig. #c




G'day

im swan river geht einiges. Offshore geht auch einiges. 
Mit die besten jigging trips die man buchen kann fuer grosse Amberjacks/Samsons. 
Natuerlich kann man auch in WA Marlin/Tuna/etc fangen... 
Und Broome z.B. ist sailfish galore... (ok nicht gerade um die Ecke aber immer noch WA) 
Sobald Du da bist einfach mal in nen tackle shop reingehen. Die Leute sind sehr hilfsbereit - und am besten guckst Du Dir die locals mal an und siehst wie die das machen - das ist immer am besten.

Ab deutschem Herbst ist ne sehr gute Zeit - im Sommer geht hier am meisten...


By the way bezgl der anderen Message: Ne tour von Darwin nach Perth im September/Oktober - wie lange soll das denn dauern? Wenn Du nur 3 Wochen hast oder so wirst Du vermutlich wenig zum fischen kommen... Hab das mal in 4 Wochen gemacht (war allerdings offroad) und ich glaube 2 mal wirklich (auf Barra) gefischt.

Cheers
A


----------



## nostradamus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

hallo,

ich hatte das vergnügen im november meine angelrute zu schwingen und es war einfach nur genial! mach dir mal keine so großen sorgen bzgl. tackle usw. denn wenn du mal einen australier gesehen hast wie er angelt, dann hast du keine fragen mehr.

#6


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

kommt drauf an: da gibts welche, die mit handleine angeln, andere fischen mit einteiligen (cast)ruten auf bass (freshwater) und mangrove jack, jewies,  barra ... auch da gibts "tacklefetischisten" ;-)

wie ansgar gesagt hat: unten angekommen, rein in tackleshop und fragen. oder ein buch kaufen (australian fisheries vom gregory's verlag) http://www.mapsdownunder.com.au/cgi-bin/mapshop/UBD-67823.html

cheers


----------



## CarlooSR (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

schade das du nich nach Coffs harbour an der Eastcoast kommst . Dort befindet sich der Größte Angelladen der Welt. ich war 3 Tage dort... über 5000 ruten in der Austellung... 2000 rollen usw des ganze Teil riesengroß ....Ich hab 2 tage nur geschaut und am 3 was gekauft 

die Australier sind richtige tacklefetischisten ... da standen einfach mal  300 G.Loomis ruten im regal o.o 
Freshwater geht halt in den Flüssen etwas  aber natürlich ist das 1 angelrevier des meer !!BEdenke aber das du schon einigermaßen seekrank resistent sein musst, die wellen sind etwas höher als in der Nordsee 

und dann geh in die tackle shops sag das du ein guy from germany bis und hier mal was angeln willst ... informier dich auch über angelizenzen ... das ist wichtig !

und Catch & Release ist gern gesehen und wird eig auch praktiziert!

MFG Carloo


----------



## nostradamus (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

ich war 3 Tage dort... über 5000 ruten in der Austellung... 2000 rollen usw des ganze Teil riesengroß ....Ich hab 2 tage nur geschaut und am 3 was gekauft 

die Australier sind richtige tacklefetischisten ... da standen einfach mal  300 G.Loomis ruten im regal o.o 
Freshwater geht halt in den Flüssen etwas  aber natürlich ist das 1 angelrevier des meer !!BEdenke aber das du schon einigermaßen seekrank resistent sein musst, die wellen sind etwas höher als in der Nordsee 
  MFG Carloo[/QUOTE]

hallo,

ja so sieht es def. aus! ich habe bei meinem letzten urlaub geschäfte incl. ruten insb. rollen geshen, die man hie in deutsch. bzw. in europa nicht sieht. selbst in den usa habe ich sowas noch nicht erlebt, das ein geschäft soviele fins hat! 

falls jemand nach süd-austr.kommt, der kann gerne schreiben

nosta

ps: will zurück#q#q#q


----------



## killahoroz (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Mahlzeit Männer.

Ich bin in 2 Wochen für 6 Monate in Australien und werde zuerst in Perth landen und die Westküste bis Exmouth hochfahren. 

Wie groß sind da die Chancen vom Strand aus was zu fangen?

Welche Fische sind da überhaupt genießbar?

Und wie ist das mit Süßwasserangeln dort, dafür braucht man ja eine Lizenz oder?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Danke


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Ich "pushe" das Thema nochmal, da ich ab Mitte April auch in Perth unterwegs bin und dann hoffentlich auch an der restlichen Westküste - vielleicht schaffe ichs bis in die Kimberleys. Bin für jede Info dankbar, wie man zB zunächst am Meer mit der Spinnrute vielleicht etwas erwischen könnte. Ich würde Geschirr mitnehmen, dass aus einer Overseas 2,7m mit 80g Wg, ner 3000er Rolle mit Geflecht besteht. Habe den aktuellen "recreational fishing guide 2013" und werde dort auch noch etwas intensiver drin stöbern... ansonsten steuere ich wohl in den ersten Tagen mal einen Tackleshop an und werde herumfragen.


----------



## nostradamus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

hallo,

kann nur was zu süd australien sagen. 
dort ist es so, dass karpfen nicht beliebt sind und entsprechend bei den Verhältnissen abwachsen ohne ende! 

Nosta


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Das Problem mit den Karpfen kenne ich ja. Es herrscht genauso wie für Barsch Entnahmepflicht. allerdings wollte ich die ersten Tage in denen ich Zeit finde, lieber ein paar Würfe ins Salzwasser riskieren.


----------



## nostradamus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

hallo,

lern vorher die fischarten die man nicht anfassen sollte auswendig!  

Nachdem ich mir die Hinweistafeln angesehen habe, habe ich mich dafür entschieden lieber im see zu fischen |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

nosta


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Ok danke für den Tipp, habe zwar den fishing guide von der offiziellen  Seite, allerdings sind da keine Hinweise drin  kennst du  zufälligerweise eine Internetseite die mir da weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## nostradamus (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

sorry, aber leider nein! Meine bessere hälftestammt aus Australien und entsprechend waren auch einheimische dabei .... |bla:|bla:

Ähnlich sieht es allerdings auch mit dem schnorcheln an riffs aus #t|kopfkrat


----------



## Immer Schneider (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Hallo Aalredl,

Neid, Neid, Neid, Wesaustralien ist affenti......obergeil. Hier kannst Du das, wie ich es immer nenne, australische ABC voll ausleben und genießen.
A ngeln
B arbecue (BBQ)/ kann auch durch Beer ersetzt werden
C amping

Zum Angeln wird das beste für Dich sein: http://www.fish.wa.gov.au

Hier findest Du alles, wirklich alles, was Du brauchst incl. Online licence, Regeln, und sogar Bestimmungstafeln zum Download als pdf. 

Flathead (auf tiefgeführte Küstenwobbler) geht fast immer vom Strand und im Mündungsbereich von Flüssen. Von einem Jetty (Steg/Seebrücke) oder vom Strand wirst Du auch recht erfolgreich das Abendessen sichern, außer die blöden Haie sind schneller. Habe damit besonders im Cape Range N.P. bei Exmouth so meine liebe Not mit den Biestern gehabt. So viele Fischköpfe hatte ich noch nie geangelt. Such mal hier im Forum nach Australienbeiträgen. Ich kann mich an einen Beitrag aus 2010 oder 11 mit super Fotos erinnern, bei dem über genau die gleichen Schwierigkeiten berichtet wurde. Stahlvorfach beruhigt, hilft aber auch nicht immer.
Ich war von den Jettys eher mit Grundmontage und Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt/vom Campingplatzbetreiber erfolgreich. Vom Strand waren Blinker und Küstenwobbler ganz gut, wenn in ganz kleine Buchten Abends die Makrelen zum Jagen einfielen. Wahnsinn!!!

Zu deiner Tour kann ich, wenn gewünscht, auch noch was beitragen. Ich habe damals, auch im April, eine knapp 4500 km Schleife von Perth über Wave Rock, Fitzgerald River N.P., Valley of the giants, Perth, Meekatharra, Mt. Augustus, Karijini N.P., Exmouth, Kalbarri N.P., Cervantes nach Perth gedreht. 
In Exmouth hatte mich damals der Cyclone Pancho 3 Tage festgenagelt. Kann also doch mal 2-4 Tage ungemütlich werden. Ansonsten eine super Zeit, kaum Menschen, 1-2 Tage ohne jemanden zu treffen sind durchaus drin, je nach Reiseziel. 
Kimberleys würde ich definitiv nicht zu dieser Zeit empfehlen. Da ist der australische Winter deutlich die bessere Jahreszeit. Ich war im Juli dort. Perfekte Zeit aber viele, viele Menschen! Also mindestens 30 am Tag!!!  
Im April ist die Gibb River Road sicher noch nicht passierbar und die Überschwemmungen der Regenzeit noch nicht abgeklungen bzw. Beschädigungen an Straßen/Pisten noch nicht repariert.


Neidische Grüße

Immer Schneider


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256644

@Aalredl, dieser Zwirn ist schon ein bischen älter. Nimm' den neueren.
Was hast du nun konkret vor?


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

@immer: Hey danke schonmal für die guten Infos  die alten Beiträge & Themen habe ich  alle schonmal durchgestöbert. Werde ab nochmal darüber schauen! Leider  sind nicht mehr alle Bilder vorhanden in den Beiträgen.
Mit Küstenwobblern habe ich noch nie gefischt, würde mir aber mal einen mitnehmen. Kannst du eine Gewichtsklasse empfehlen?
Bzgl.  der freshwater licence hatte ich mich schon informiert und angefragt ob  man die vorab beantragen kann. Dummerweise ist dafür ein Wohnsitz oder  eine Adresse nötig, ich glaube da wirds schwierig, weil die  Bearbeitungszeit recht lang ist. 
Mein Gerät ist eine Penn Overseas  mit 2,74m & 80g WG. Mit der würde ich ggf. auch mal eine Monatage  auf Grund auslegen. Denkste du das ist realisierbar?
PS den Fishing Guide habe ich bereits mit den Bestimmungstafeln. Schon ausgedruckt und abgeheftet^^

@Spaltkarpfen: Mein Plan ist: Jobs zu finden und auch zu reisen. Route soll die Westküste gen Norden sein. Dabei darf meine Rute nicht fehlen  Habe mir einiges Angespart für die ersten Tage/Wochen, bis ich einen hoffentlich Job habe. Ich lande in Perth, Aufenthalt die erste Zeit in Fremantle.
Was das Fischen betrifft, wollte ich hps. mit der Spinnrute arbeiten. Zielfisch ist eigentlich nebensächlich, obwohl ich wirklich gern einen Bara auf die Schuppen legen würde! Das war so mein Zielfisch für die nördlichen Regionen. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Immer Schneider (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

G´dy mate,
Work and travel also. Klasse. 
Den Thread, den ich meinte, finde ich selbst nicht mehr. Vielleicht bin ich auch in einem anderen Forum darüber gestolpert. No worries. Wenn ein Hai den Fisch an deinem Haken haben will, wirst Du es merken.
Küstenwobbler brauchst Du jetzt nicht noch extra kaufen. Jeder andere Wobbler oder Blinker der etwas grundnah läuft, tut es auch. Außerdem gibt es vor Ort genug Angelkram zu kaufen. Schau mal in älteren Beiträgen auch zur Ostküste. Hab sogar in Wyndham Wobbler an der Tanke bekommen.
In Freemantle (schönes Städtchen) gibt es garantiert was und Perth ist mit der Bahn ja auch nur 20-30 min entfernt und kostet nicht viel.
Grundmontage geht ganz sicher auch mit deiner Overseas. Ich hatte meine Speedmaster mit 50-100g dabei. Schau Dir mal an wie die Aussis angeln. Ich sag nur Handleine aus dem Supermarkt für ein paar Dollar. Es gibt aber auch richtig gut ausgerüstete Typen. Frag einfach vor Ort Angler am Strand oder auf den Jettys. Niemand wird Dir Hilfe verwehren.
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel, viel, viel Spaß down under. Genieße die Zeit. Ich verspreche Dir, Du wirst dein Leben lang davon zehren. Hach was gebe ich dafür nochmal so jung zu sein, um mit work & travel den Känguruhs hinterher joggen zu können.
Gib doch mal von Zeit zu Zeit eine Fangmeldung (mit Foto)ab.
Gute Reise und eine saugeile Zeit wünscht
Immer Schneider


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Super danke schonmal für die Infos! Vor Ort hätte ich auf jeden fall  auch die anderen Angler belästigt  Wenn ich ab und zu internet usw.  zur verfügung haben sollte, werde ich sicher mal ein paar Bilder oder kurze Berichte stellen! Falls alles so läuft wie geplant versteht sich.
Küstenwobbler wollte ich mir noch zulegen, weil ich denke mit den normalen Wobblern usw. erreiche ich nicht die nötige Weite oder irre ich?
Habe  im "recreational fishing guide" oder auf irgend einer Internetseite  auch gelesen, dass man selbst in den ersten Rinnen Fische erwischt. zB  den Australian Salmon. Welche Erfahrung hinsichtlich Wurfweite hast du?  Natürlich werde ich auch die Jettis ansteuern 
Danke #6


----------



## Immer Schneider (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Flatheads habe ich 3m vor den Füßen gefangen und Makrelen kamen bis 5m vor den Strand, soviel zum Thema Wurfweite. Wenn Du unbedingt Wurfweite erzielen willst, gehen natürlich Küstenwobbler oder besser noch Mefoblinker bis 30g. Es müssen dabei aber nicht die teuersten sein, 2-3€ Stk reicht völlig aus. 

Bitte gern geschehen


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Na dann hoffe ich ja mal, dass das bei mir auch klappt. wenn dann werde ich berichten #6


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (8. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Hi,

Was willst du mit einer Freshwater Licence?
In WA gibt's das kaum….Barra auf eigene Faust im Norden wird sowieso schwierig. Ein Guide wird dir dann dort helfen und dir eventuelle Lizenzen besorgen. Ansonsten ist Sazlwasserangeln angesagt. Dafür brauchst du nichts weiter.

Perth:
Gerät und Beratung vor Ort am besten bei Bluewater Tackle Scarborough.
Die Fischerei in Perth (Swan) ist zumeist Black Bream und Flathead über das ganze Jahr.
Hierfür benötigst du eine leichte Spinnrute (2kg Line Wt.) und 'Bream Lures', Hardbody Wobbler um die 4 cm, wie z. B.  den Orgee usw. Bei Bluewater findest du davon massenhaft.
Stellenmässig befischt du einfach flache Stellen im Fluss, wie z.B. bei Point Walter, Canning Bridge Südseite oder vor JoJo's Restaurant. Das kannst du zum Einstieg gut mal probieren.


Fischarten wie Mulloway erfordern sehr viel Ortskenntnis, hierfür sind meist Nachtansitze auf dem Fluss vom Boot aus notwendig, z,B. Mosman Bay. Hier wirst du alleine aber nicht klar kommen, du musst also Kontakte knüpfen.

Guter Tailor in der Brandung ist begehrt, mäßig gute Stellen beginnen ab Cottesloe oder Sarborough. Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf Tailor setzt voraus, dass du flache Felsriffe findest. Diese sind meist nördlich von Perth in Richtung Two Rocks zu finden, jedoch nur mit 4WD zu erreichen….Kontakte knüpfen! Kleinere Tailor kannst du auch im Fluss erwischen.

Aussie Salmon:
Um diesen Fisch zu fangen, musst du wissen, dass geplante Fänge nur in der Saison möglich sind. (Wassertemperaturabhängig, ca. ab März, dann beginnt die Laichwanderung) Es gibt immer sogenannte 'Resident Salmon', dies sind aber meist Zufallsfänge. Perth ist für Salmon nicht die beste Ecke, da es schon zu weit nördlich liegt. Am besten ist die Region von Albany bis Pemberton im Südwesten. Die Strände sind schwerstens zugänglich und fast ausschliesslich 4WD. Wenn du keine Kontakte knüpfst, wird ein Erreichen schwer, es sei denn, du bringst Geld mit, erwirbst einen 4WD und lässt diesen in WA zu. So habe ich es gemacht, erfordert aber viel Einsatz und Willen, bzw. Kenntnisse im Bereich Autos, es sei denn du hast viel Geld.. Ich rate dir daher, dich im 'Fishing WA' Forum anzumelden und Vorbereitungen zu den privaten Salmon Safaries zu beobachten und ggf. mitzuposten und zu fragen, ob du mit jemandem im 4wd mitfahren kannst. Sollte eine Salmon Safari (SS) organisiert werden, so darfst du dir das nicht entgehen lassen. Wenn die dich nicht mitnehmen wollen, kann ich u.U. per email helfen und das regeln, sofern jemand mitfährt, den ich kenne..
Da ich Mitglied der allerersten Fishing WA SS im Jahre 2004 zum Yeagerup Beach war, kenne ich vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Kollegen, der dich gegen Benzinbeteiligung mitnimmt. Man kann solche Touren mit keinem Geld der Welt bezahlen, daher kosten sie nichts.
Wenn die Salmon dann richtig laufen und ein sogenannter Pod in Wurfweite kommt, ist ein Fang mit der Spinnrute kein Problem (5kg Linewt.).
Köder: Halco Twisty oder Raider in 50 oder 60 Gramm. Sinkende Popper gehen auch, z.B. Kingfisher Fat 'R'. 

Bootsfischen:
Vom Boot aus lässt sich um Rottest Island alles mögliche befischen. Begehrt sind vor allem Samson Fish bis ca. 30 kg (Charter Shikari), Duefish, Pink Snapper. Wenn du Kontakte knüpfen kannst zu Leuten, die dich auf ihr Boot mitnehmen, kannst du an de sogenannten FADs auch ein paar freischwimmende Fische wie Dolphin Fish etc. erwischen. Benzinrechnung kann aber teuer werden. Auch hier kommst du am FWA Forum nicht vorbei.

Die Weiterreise Richtung Norden führt über verschiedene kleine Küstenstädte und Gebiete, wie z.B  Jurien Bay, Steep Point, Kalbarri Richtung Exmouth. Überall gibt es lohnende Küstenfischerei auf Tailor, ggf. Mulloway, ab Steep Point die ersten Spanish mackerel etc. In Exmouth gibt es dann die erste richtige Warmwasserfischerei, auch leicht vom Ufer aus. Du kannst fast alles dort fangen. Über Exmouth hinaus kenne ich mich nicht mehr aus…

Viel Glück!


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Super! #6 Vielen lieben Dank für die Infos! 
Dann werde ich mich voraussichtlich anfangs auf Bream und Flatheads konzentrieren. Um erste Erfolge zu haben. Anfänglich werde ich auch nicht so viel Zeit haben, um mich all zu intensiv auf das Fischen konzentrieren zu können, da Jobsuche und Autosuche sicher viel Zeit brauchen. Mein Weg wird mich dabei sicher Rtg Norden führen - Exmouth hatte ich auch angepeilt.
Geld habe ich mir lange angespart, um mir vor Ort ein Auto kaufen zu können. Hatte aber meinen Fokus auf einen Campervan gelegt, wenn sich ein 4WD günstig finden lässt wäre das klar besser, aber wird sicher nicht so einfach (Platz zum Schlafen muss auf alle Fälle sein, damit ich Unterkunftkosten sparen kann). Ich würde dabei aber sowieso nach Utes ausschau halten, die eine WA Rego besitzen. So erspare ich mir etwas Papierkram! Ist aber sicher leichter gesagt als getan.
Werde deine Hinweise auf alle Fälle berücksichtigen. Das von dir genannte Forum werde ich auch gleich mal aufsuchen. Werde auf alle Fälle mal den von dir genannten Bereich bei Walters Point aufsuchen. Ist von Fremantle denke ich ganz gut zu erreichen.
Bootsfischen kommt wohl bei mir nicht wirklich in Frage^^
Im Angelladen vor Ort werde ich mich auch nach dem genannten Gregory´s Angelguide umschauen.
Dann hoffe ich weiterhin, dass alles einigermaßen klappt #6 So ein Unternehmen auf eigene Faust, geht schnell mal schief - ich klopfe auf Holz.

PS Hättest du vielleicht einen Link für mich zu dem genannten Forum? Damit ich nicht das falsche erwische...
PPS dein Beitrag im anderen Threat habe ich mir auch sicherheitshalber schoneinmal ausgedruckt!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (9. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Hi,

ich sehe gerade, dass das Forum z.Z. nicht aktiv ist.
Kann sein, dass die das in die Members Section übertragen haben.
Die URL war eigentlich http://www.fishingwa.com.
Ich frage bei Gelegenheit mal nach.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Foren, auf denen die Leute sich dort  auch angemeldet haben, z.B. vom Hotbite Magazine. Dort kannst du auch offensiv nach einer Salmon Safari fragen, die wissen was gemeint ist.
http://www.hotbite.com.au/forum/

Re Campervan oder 4wd....wenn du mich fragst, gibt es da KEINEN Zweifel.|bigeyes
4WD und ein billiges leichtes Zelt von K-Mart oder stilecht mit SWAG (kostet aber bestimmt um die $300).
Für einen Campervan bist du noch viel zu jung!!! Ist eh' zu warm da drin....
Ich empfehle einen alten Hilux oder Patrol Diesel mit kurzem Radstand 4.2 Liter oder Landcruiser 3.0 mit kurzem Radstand. Autos sind aber teuer und du solltest vielleicht mit mind. $7,000 (grob geschätzt, ich bin da nicht uptodate und weiß nicht, wieviel Geld du hast) für was Vernünftiges rechnen. Schau, dass die Maschine im Verhältnis zum Fahrzeuggewicht nicht zu schwach/alt ist, damit du auch die größeren Dünen schaffst. Vor den Stränden sind immer Dünen.....wäre ein Jammer, wenn du mit einem 2WD Camper ala Toyota Hi Ace rumtrödelst und die Freiheit nicht hast, irgendwo am Strand herumzufahren und dort zu pennen. 

Ich hatte mir damals vor 10 Jahren von meinem letzten Geld, ca. $2,000 einen alten Isuzu Trooper aka Holden Jackaroo besorgt. Der hatte nur 2,4 Liter Hubraum und pfiff aus dem letzten Loch...da waren Freud' und Leid' nah beieinander. Er hat auch nicht gehalten und ich musste bald mit einer 84er Landcruiser als Ute nachlegen, musste dafür damals allerdings Kohle leihen, was mich sehr wurmte.

Daher>>>> bloß keinen Camper, nimm den 4WD!!#q


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

So große Investitionen lässt mein studentisches Reise-Pensum nicht zu.  Mit dem Work and Travel Trip möchte ich nebenbei ja auch Geld verdienen  (der Harvest Guide hilft hoffentlich).
4WD wäre mir natürlich auch lieber, aber ich muss auch Abstriche machen - also ein Hig End Ute ist leider nicht drin. 
Was hat der Campervan mit dem Alter zu tun?  Fahren in OZ nur Rentner damit durch die Gegend?
DIe  Campervans bieten meist den Vorteil, dass sie gut fürs W&T geeignet  sind - oft schon mit Campingequimpment. Leider wie du ja schon sagtest  mit wenig Geländegängigkeit. Allerdings wird auch das Fischen nicht  unbedingt im Vordergrund stehen - auch wenn ich das gern  hätte, ist das  leider einfach nicht drin.
Ich schaue regelmäßig auf Gumtree nach  Autos um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Da gibt es öfters 4WDs um  die 3000$ (natürlich auch darunter). Ich hoffe immernoch, dass sich da  was finden lässt. Anfänglich ist auf alle Fälle ein Gefährt nötig, um zu  den Farmen oder Jobs zu kommen.

Schaue in den Foren mal vorbei! Ist sicher viel Hilfreiches dabei.

PS das Hotbite Forum ist leider auch geschlossen.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Hi,

http://fishwrecked.com/forum/2013-salmon


Campervan:
Ich habe das 2011 im Urlaub getestet und war ein paar Wochen mit einem kleineren Van unterwegs, auch in Exmouth. Es hat mir nicht gefallen.... Ein 4WD kombiniert mit leichtem Zelt wäre angenehmer gewesen, auch weil es luftiger ist. 4WDs für 4-5 Wochen leihen wäre preislich nie drin gewesen, deswegen habe ich den Camper genommen.
Campingequipment kostet nicht viel, ist also ziemlich egal, ob das im Wagen drin ist oder nicht. Interessant wird es bei einer Leistungsfähigen Kühlbox, welche ich drin hatte und bei 42 Grad ne kalte Cola....ist kaum zu schlagen!! 

Als Kühlvorrichtung geht natürlich auch ein ESKI von K- Mart mit Eisfüllung von der Tanke, hält aber nur 1-2 Tage. Habe ich früher auch so gemacht.

Ein alter Hilux eignet sich vielleicht???.... da kannst du notfalls in der Regenzeit drin pennen und der fährt gut auf Sand. #6  
Denk daran, dass es in WA in Gegensatz zum Osten keinen Tüv gibt, es sei denn, die haben das inzwischen eingeführt. Daher wird oft extremer Schrott angeboten. Die Polizei kontrolliert jedoch die Fahrtüchtigkeit und offensichtliche Sicherheitsmängel können teuer werden. Achte darauf, dass das Fahrzeug einen Roo-Bar hat. Je weiter nördlich du kommst oder je weiter weg aus Perth, desto wichtiger wird das.

Als 4wd Equipment brauchst du ein Gauge zum Reifendruck messen, einen mobilen Kompressor (nimm nicht den billigsten) und eine Schaufel, um den Wagen auszugraben, wenn du mal wieder festsitzt. Das wird sehr oft vorkommen.

Von W&T habe ich leider keine Ahnung, weil ich damals ein volles Arbeitsvisum hatte und fest in Perth gewohnt habe. Deswegen werden meine Erfahrungen nicht 100% auf deine Vorhaben übertragen lassen, aber du wirst schon klar kommen!!

PS: Fischen steht immer im Vordergrund....besonders da, wo du hin willst!:m


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Super nochmals danke für die vielen guten Infos, Nach Hilux habe ich auf Gumtree auch mal geschaut, stehn auch einige drin. Vielleicht findet sich da etwas. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls.
Das mit dem TÜV weiß ich - hat Vor & Nachteile. Habe mir schon eine "must have" liste aufgesetzt, da kommen schaufel & co gleich mal mit drauf #6 Insbesondere die Kühlbox! Sollte sich die Möglichkeit ergeben, dann werde ich auch mal zwischenzeitlich berichten, wie der Anlauf von statten geht.


----------



## Immer Schneider (14. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Der HiLux ist absolut ok. Ich hatte immer einen Toyota Landcruiser Workmate. Der ist auch top. Ein Toyota bietet auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass die Marke weit verbreitet ist und daher eher Ersatzteile zu bekommen sind. Bei einem Nissan, Suzuki oder etwas noch exotischerem kann es schnell schwierig werden. 
Falls es mit einem 4WD klappt, versuche bei Gelegenheit und passendem Kontostand noch ein 2. Ersatzrad zu bekommen. Das beruhigt bei einem Platten im Outback ungemein. Ich hatte nur einen Ersatzreifen und da wird das ganze schon mal spannend auf dem Weg zum nächsten Reifenservice. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich auch echt schlimme Reifenkillerpisten nicht ausgelassen habe und zusätzlich allein unterwegs war. Der Tip mit dem Kompressor ist auf jeden Fall Gold wert. Manchmal haben die das Manometer schon integriert und Sandpassagen steht dann nichts mehr im Wege.
No worries.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Ich habe mich mal etwas umgeschaut, ob etwas in unmittelbarer Umgebung  von meinem geplanten Wohnort ist. (Direkt in Fremenlte bin ich doch  nicht, hatte mich vertan) Coolbellup heißt der Suburb.
Habe da zB diesen Hilux gefunden:
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/yangebup/cars-vans-utes/toyota-hilux-dual-cab-91/1017575534#

könnte das etwas brauchbares sein? Läuft allerdings auch mit Gas, das macht mich in OZ etwas unsicher


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (20. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Hi, der hat 2 WD.
Wenn ich mal so durchgucke, wird mir allerdings ein bisschen übel, was so im Angebot ist....sehr teuer geworden!!#d

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cannington/cars-vans-utes/nissan-gq-patrol-wagon-4-2-diesel/1018097188
Der hier sieht noch gut aus....allerdings preislich deutlich in einer anderen Liga.....wenn du allerdings unterwegs heftige Reparaturen hast, bist wirst du auch viel Kohle los und den Einsatz bekommst du mit etwas Glück wieder heraus....


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

So ich melde mal kurz was so ablàuft  autokauf schieb ich hinaus, da ich mir doch noch mehr finanzielle mittel zulegen mòchte, um mir nicht wie ihr ja bereits geesagt habt, eine "moehre" kaufen zu muessen.
Anonsten alles sehr geil hier, das wetter stimmt, flug war sehr angenehm (sass zudem auch noch hinterm ex- bayern loddar).
Jetzt zum eigentlichen:
Gestern meine ersten versuche. wie gewohnt - als ich am wasser ankam hat es erstmal angefangen zu regnen.zurueck an der bushaltestelle, lies der regen nach, also beschloss ich doch noch mein glueck zu versuchen. gesagt getan - ich suchte mir eine mole im fishing harbor in fremantle. 





Da ich nicht so recht wusste wie ich am besten an die sache rangehen sollte, kamen erstmal meine spinnkoeder zum einsatz. nach kurzer zeit musste ich feststellen, dass die kleinen làstigen bellys vor denen ihr mich ja gewarnt hattet, kurzen prozess mit meinen gummikoedern machten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







also ging ich ein paar 100m weiter und traf einen aussie mit seiner asiatischen frau. wie es so ist fragte ich natuerlich erstmal wies laeuft und auf was sie fischten... wàrenddessen zog des aussies frau froehlich einen trompeter nach dem anderen aus dem wasser - fuer die suppe wie ich dann erfahren durfte  ohne grosse umwege drueckte mir der nette aussie dann ein paar kleine haken in die hand etwas prawn. ich band schnelle ein paternoster und los gings  kaum 2 min spater hatte ich den ersten 




ich fing zwar keine riesen, aber ein paar gute australian herrings, ein paar snooks, einen pinki (den ich dummerweise falsch eingeordnet habe - hatte nicht das mass), und noch ein paar andere schoene fische. ein paar durften dann mit und werden heut abend zum bbq hier in unsrer WG verzehrt!




 alles in allem bisher sehr geil! um genau zu sein HAMMER!!morgen abend werde ich es dann vielleicht mal auf flattis versuchen an der canning bridge in perth!
Jetzt relax ich noch etwas und schau mir das an ...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

Super, weiter so!
Tipp zum Herring Angeln, so wie es die Leute da machen:
Du kannst dort sogenannte Burley Floats kaufen, dass sind Schwimmer, die exakt aussehen wie ein Hühnerei mit einer Lochfräsung und die werden so wie ein 'Anfütter- Spirolino' benutzt.
Normales Vorfach, kleiner Einzelhaken und auf den Haken ein Stückchen grün flouriszierenden Schlauch als Köder. 
Eine Tüte Burley (Berley) kaufen, mit etwas Öl oder Wasser anmischen und in das Loch drücken, in die Brandung werfen und so auf Distanz abfüttern. 

Zu den Blowfish:
Die schlafen Nachts, daher kannst du es mit den Gummies nachts auf den Flats versuchen. Ansonsten hardbody Lures benutzen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*

So bescheiden das fischen um Perth auch ist, auf rottnest island ist es ein ganz anderes... 
Wahnsinns Insel die mich echt mitgerissen hat, einsame straende mit super riffen davor. 
wir haben vorgestern die Insel mit dem Fahrrad erkundet und meine Rute hat natuerlich nicht gefehlt. 
fangen konnte ich einige Australian Herring und diverse wrasses und andere kleinere Rifffische. Weiterhin konnte ich im flachen wasser einen Hai mit der hand fangen - aber auch nur da ich wusste, dass es keine aggressive art ist  
wenn ich nicht falsch liege ist es ein Blindshai. Der Kollege durfte nach einem kurzen Schnappschuss wieder schwimmen. Es war einfach klasse auf der Insel.
Rund um Perth macht das fischen kaum sinn, da einem echt die blowis den spass verderben. selbst nachts ist der Koeder nach 5 Minuten im Wasser geschichte.
das einzige was machbar ist, oberflaechennahes fischen bei nacht auf Herring und co, squidfischen oder hardbait-angeln (das hier aber wenig erfolg bringt). wird zeit dass ich weiter richtung norden komme...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (7. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Westaustralien!*



> ...rund um Perth macht das fischen kaum sinn...



Gib das nicht so schnell auf... Rotto ist zwar sehr schön,aber es reisst in's Geld, dort immer hin zu fahren.



> ....hardbait-angeln (das hier aber wenig erfolg bringt)...



Auch hier solltest du dich nicht entmutigen lassen.
Wir haben so sehr oft erfolgreich in den Morgenstunden auf Bream und Flathead gefischt, z.B. bei Point Walter, Canning River oder vor JOJO's Restaurant. Alles nichts im Vergleich zum Fischen im Norden, abe sinnlos ist es nicht...ggf. etwas schwierig. Das Gerät war immer eine 2 kg Spinnrute und Hardbody lures, zB. Orgee Bream Lures.

North Mole kann auch ganz interessant sein,ist aber eher Ansitzangeln....


Oder: Canning Bridge hat uns mehrere Mulloway der 10 kg Klasse beschert, auf große Shads, etwa wie man sie zum Hechtangeln benützt. Gezeitenwechsel sind hier zwingend zu beobachten, und auch z.B. der Einzug von Baitfish wie Boney Herring.

Lass dich in Perth nicht entmutigen!#h


----------

